# Low(er) fat Fatty



## otis857 (Dec 22, 2010)

I smoked my first 2 fatties a couple of weeks ago and they were great! But Im going to Physical therapy now to recover from a surgery. After describing them to the therapist, he's intrigued, but is giving me crap in a ribbing way about the amount of fat in them. I tried to explain that most of it cooked out, but he was unconvinced.

Now my thought was, at the risk of sounding sacreligous, has anyone tried using turkey bacon on the outside instead of pork bacon? Its hard to find good bacon at the store these days, and its getting pricey too. I've tried some damn good turkey bacon in the past and this would cut down on at least some of the fat. Just a thought!

What cha think?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2010)

Now I have always taken in the caleries of the real fattie but there are alot of folks here that have made the lower fat version of the fatties. Now I have seen some chicken used instead of the sausage but I haven't seen anyone use turkey bacon I really don't think it has enough fat in it to do right but heck try it. It might be good to you. But don't forget the Q-view.


----------



## otis857 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think I'll give it a try. My first 2 were from a recipe I saw on SmokingPit.com for their Chicken Treyaki fatty. They turned out incredible!!! The flavor was straight through the roof. The only variation I used from their recipe was I didnt have any Yoshida's sauce on hand, so I used some spicy Teryaki sauce I already had, which I think gave it a bit more kick.

Im thinking next I will try their recipe for the Kung Pao Chicken or buffalo chicken stuffed Fatty, although these dont call for a bacon wrap. Sounds Yummy.


----------



## wntrlnd (Dec 26, 2010)

sacrilgious?  more like *sacrilicious!*

when it comes to fatties, you're the boss, hoss!  whatever you say goes.  just be sure to let us know how it turns out with some photos!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





there's no downside to trying any variation when it comes to fatties.  if it sounds good to you, it's definitely worth exploring. 

turkey bacon, or a weave with half turkey and half pork bacon sounds interesting to me.  so does experimenting with turkey or chicken or etc. sausage. it's all good!

try _everything!_   sooner or later _something_ is bound to work!  lol


----------



## meateater (Dec 27, 2010)

I have made many with ground turkey and turkey bacon. Health comes first. I have to say they are very good with the right stuffings.


----------



## bpopovitz (Dec 27, 2010)

One of my family's favorite fatties is a Chicken Cordon Bleu.  Ground chicken(I use thighs that I grind with granulated garlic, a bit of red pepper flakes,a few pancko bread crumbs, and some bbq sauce), diced ham, spicy brown mustard and swiss cheese.  I have not tried the turkey bacon, but I usually just do a simple bacon wrap instead of a weave.  Pic below is from about 6 months ago.


----------



## yoonj (Dec 27, 2010)

I think it really depends on how much of the fattie you eat. 

If you eat 1-3 slices, you're eating 1-3 slices of bacon and 1-3 sausage patties with whatever you stuffed in it. It's a lot easier to go to a breakfast place and get a lot more than that on the menu. Or even lunch or dinner for that matter.

It's not the healthiest, but in moderation I think it's comparable to going to any restaurant (assuming you don't order a salad or something lo-cal like that).


----------



## otis857 (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I didnt do a fatty over the Christmas Holiday. I smoked a turkey, smoked a pre cooked ham according to the method on Smokingpit.com, and some ABT's. Sorry, no pics yet. The camera went tits up and I had hoped Santa would replace it, but it didnt happen. I did try the turkey bacon on the ABT's and they turned out great. ABT recipe was Japs, a slice of onion, cream cheese, Jacks Old South Hickory rub, a little smokey and the turkey bacon wrap. They cooked up nice and the bacon was medium crisp. Needless to say, they went FAST! My last fatty was a basic bacon wrap like Yoonj mentioned, not a weave, and it turned out very good. But the way the turkey bacon worked out on the ABT's, Im definitely going to try it on a fatty too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2010)

WOW a healthy fattie! Never thought such an animal existed. I'm thinking tofu & alfalfa sprouts. What do you think? Actually I'm a former vegetarian so I might try something like that. But I gotta tell you that the sausage, cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped version just keeps me from going back to veggies. Moderation, that's the key. You can't eat these things every day, but they make a great treat!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 28, 2010)

I have done a Fatty w/ Ground Turkey instead of sausage and turkey bacon instead of bacon... I stuffed it with spinach and cheese... I usually do one like that when i do the regular pork ones... A few of my friends and family prefer the all turkey one... I have to say i find them both tasty!

Here is a link to the first time i did a Turkey Fatty

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...fatties-1-butt-beef-ribs-bottom-roast-w-qview

sorry the Q-view was shot w/ a cell phone lol


----------



## otis857 (Dec 28, 2010)

I checked out your thread, Smokin Steve. Looks like you answered my question. I'm glad the all ground turkey fatty turned out good too. I was thinking about just using the turkey bacon, but had thought of mixing ground turkey with the JD pork sausage to lower that fat content as well. The problem I was looking to minimize with bacon is that your still eating a lot of pure fat along with the small amount of lean meat per slice. And with a weave, its even less cooked where the bacon slices overlap each other. That was the fact I was trying to get around, although the rest of a fatty can hardly be considered health food, LOL. And to everyone else's point, the bacon taste is such a treat that sometimes you just have to splurge! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Q view, even with a cell phone. That looked like quite a spread! I'm curious on the bean bag tourney too. Was that a Hackey Sack tournament?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Dec 29, 2010)

Otis857 said:


> I checked out your thread, Smokin Steve. Looks like you answered my question. I'm glad the all ground turkey fatty turned out good too. I was thinking about just using the turkey bacon, but had thought of mixing ground turkey with the JD pork sausage to lower that fat content as well. The problem I was looking to minimize with bacon is that your still eating a lot of pure fat along with the small amount of lean meat per slice. And with a weave, its even less cooked where the bacon slices overlap each other. That was the fact I was trying to get around, although the rest of a fatty can hardly be considered health food, LOL. And to everyone else's point, the bacon taste is such a treat that sometimes you just have to splurge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya... I know a few people on here prefer no bacon at all... maybe just cook a few pieces of bacon and use it as your stuffing and avoid the wrapping... Either way it is a killer no matter how you cut it LOL...

Bean Bags is like the popular game Corn Hole or Baggo, but we use smaller boards (that dont slide) and we play by somewhat stricter rules... All in all a fun time at a BBQ!


----------

